# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Gen-X Cops 1999 HDTV 720p x264 AC3-CnSCG

## thanhtuancr7

While driving on the road with his fiancée Kayla, Max Matheson has a serious car accident and they both die. However, Max is resuscitated and one year later he is an emotionally disturbed man with the guilty complex for the murder of his beloved fiancée and under psychological treatment with Dr. Beaumont. When his The "Generation X Cops" are four young officers of the Hong Kong Police, joined together to fight against organised crime using all possible means, even if this would lead them to break the law... Their first assignement: eliminate a gang of criminals who have stolen a shipload of explosives. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0206334/ Ratings: 5.8/10 from 1,407 users

 ​  *Hình ảnh trong phim*​​  
​ *Link Download*​​  
FS - Gen-X Cops 1999 HDTV 720p x264 AC3-CnSCG
FS - Gen-X Cops 1999 HDTV 720p x264 AC3-CnSCG sub​  Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ * Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

* FS - Gen-X Cops 1999 HDTV 720p x264 AC3-CnSCG*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

